# $40 and $90 fly lines



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

what is the difference, i have seen the $40 worldwide sportsman extreme saltwater fly line and the SA $90 saltwater mastery fly line. what is the difference:question:


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

redkiller99 said:


> what is the difference, i have seen the $40 worldwide sportsman extreme saltwater fly line and the SA $90 saltwater mastery fly line. what is the difference:question:


$50 dollars


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

mikedeleon said:


> $50 dollars


 Thats one way to put it:headknock


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

As in all of these products there are high and low ends. The higher end lines of RIO, SA, Orvis and others feature welded loops both ends, more and better micro bubbles, better line coatings, stronger line cores and other features.

That said, can you see and or feel all of these differences? Hard to answer. To really evaluate these lines you would have to purchase a minimum of two a, cheapy and a high end. Then cast them on the same rod/reel setup to evaluate the line. That evaluation would probably not be extensive enough to cover life of the line.

I come from an engineering background that subscribed to the saying 'Some things are so cheap you cannot afford them'. If you are very far into fly fishing, $50 is not the cost of the tank of gas to take you fishing. Therefore when you get there you better have the best equipment you can afford, and since the only connection to you and the fish is your line, I say go for the best you can get, RIO, SA or Orvis!


----------



## Clouser88 (Jul 27, 2013)

IMO, the most tangible difference between a $50 and $90 line is the coating. After prolonged sun exposure, less expensive lines become a bit sticky, and as a consequence, they do not shoot properly through the guides.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Clouser88 said:


> IMO, the most tangible difference between a $50 and $90 line is the coating. After prolonged sun exposure, less expensive lines become a bit sticky, and as a consequence, they do not shoot properly through the guides.


Agreed. Coatings, longevity, and ability to float.


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

mikedeleon said:


> $50 dollars


 :cheers:


----------



## atxgolfer (May 27, 2013)

Buy Rio, imo- Scientific Anglers is overrated and overpriced. Orvis makes a great line also.


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Gotta go with ATX, just purchased a 6 wt SA Redfish line that is my opinion not near the line a RIO is!


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

*cheap line*

I suggest that you buy that cheap line, then fish it in August and then in febuary. Then you will know why we buy the best line we can. The cheap line may fish ok for one or two trips then it will start having floating issues. In febuary they will look more like a slinky than a fly line.
The line is one area you do not want to go cheap. It will hurt your casting and only frustate you. Learn from others and spend your money wisely.


----------



## Sabine Kayaker (Aug 31, 2013)

There is a significant difference. I bought Orvis Hydros last year after a short period of frustration with cheap line. I was constantly treating it only to watch it still stick in the guides after a few casts. It sounded like sandpaper on a cast (slight exaggeration, but not much). The Orvis Hydros casts smoother and farther, and it mends really well, without a lot of surface disturbance. If you get the cheap line you are only delaying the inevitable switch.


----------

